# Warfish's first real grow



## warfish (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, here it goes!   :holysheep:  

I am growing in a 10'x4' area but will try to keep the plants within a 6'x4' footprint if possible to ensure they are receiving enough light.  They are vegging under 1000W of MH at the moment and I will be swapping to a HPS 1000w lamp for bloom.  I am turning the entire room over about 4 times per minute with 2 4" exhaust fan and am running a large oscilating fan at the back of the room.  The air intake is from a solid cement (well 3 sides are cement) food storage room adjacent to this room, temps in there are at 60.  I have cut a hole in the wall for passive intake from there.  

Part of my grow is in home made DWC systems with 2 airstones running into the 4 gallon res.  Been keeping my PH between 5.5 and 5.8 (for the most part  still learning) A bit small on the res so I will be changing nutes every 5th day.  I am using the Maxigrow/Maxibloom series for nutes, but probably will be changing to a different line after this run.

The rest is in miracle grow soil, the type with the 3 months of feed already added.  I know this is not the thing I should be using with the nutes included but I already had the soil and have ran out of money, hehe   So I flushed every one gallon of soil with about 4 gallons of water before planting to try to remove some of the nutes.  The PH of the runoff water is right on 6.5 (using RO water).  I thought for sure the White Widow I put in this soil would burn but I didnt have alot of choice left.  But it actually has doubled in size from all the rest of the seeds after 2 weeks.

The strain list ...
4 White Widow -feminized
5 Northern Lights -feminized
1 Blueberry Hash -feminized
1 California Hash -feminized
All of the above are currently 2 weeks old, the following have just been planted ...
1 Hashplant Haze -feminized
3 Kandy Kush x Skunk -regular
3 Sleestack x Skunk -regular
3 LA Confidential x Skunk -regular

As always, any tips hints or criticism's are welcome.  Learning from your input is why I'm here 
And now a couple pics


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 18, 2009)

Hello  Things  looking  good  when  ya  sa  4  inch exhaust..whats  the cfm..Im  concerned its  not  exhangeing  the  air  enough..just  my  thaughts...MOJO  for the  grow.:lam:.Ill  stop  by from  ime  to  time...Keep  the Pics  comeing..


take  care and  be safe:bot::bong:


----------



## warfish (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey 4U,
thanks for stopping in   The 2 vent fans are from a coral reef lighting cabinet I used to use that contains 2 250W MH lamps.  They say they push over 400 cfm and they are installed directly to the wall with no ducting to slow the flow.  Before fans the room was at 95 degrees with door shut, now after fans at 79   So I figure it must be turning it over a decent amount anyway with that much cooling, hehe

Warfish


----------



## the chef (Dec 18, 2009)

Warfish jeebus! You starting your own collective? Gonna load a fresh vape fer this one!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 18, 2009)

I cannot wait to see how those freebies grow so exciting!


----------



## warfish (Dec 18, 2009)

the chef,
There is no doubt I got a bit carried away with the variety, hehe    They just all sounded soo good, sigh.  Well, I know I have my hands more than full for this so if you see anything along the way that could help me out, please let me know 

2Dog,
My Kandy Kush x Skunk are one day ahead of the other freebies and all 3 of them have broken surface now   1 of the 3 is still fighting with it's shell but I'm cheering her on, lol.  I'll post some pics of them soon for you  

Warfish


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Dec 18, 2009)

bloody hell your everywhere warfish and these too look swell i like your saucer type dwc trays and the plants look healthy enough.

t4


----------



## surreptitious (Dec 18, 2009)

looking good man.  i have subscribed to this one and will keep an eye on it.  

holy lots of strains batman!  better to have to many than not enough!


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 18, 2009)

nice the new feebies im tuned in looking good Warfish are the feebies in hydro or soil ?


----------



## gangalama (Dec 18, 2009)

lookin good!!!! :holysheep: cant wait 2see the turnout, goodluck!!!!! lovin the selection:hubba:


----------



## warfish (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for stopping in Time4, Surrept and fruity!   my little girls need all the support they can get, hehe.  

Fruity, the free seeds are mostly in soil.  One is in a hydro bin.  But this question actually leads me to a question for all of you as well.  I have 2 more of the free seeds germinating in rockwool sitting in a cup of vermiculite.  I have ran out of all mediums for planting except for a block of Coco that I picked up.  I have never worked with it before though and dont know if I can use just it for a medium on these last 2?  Any help with figuring out what to do with these last 2 seeds would be greatly appreciated 

Warfish


----------



## warfish (Dec 18, 2009)

Thank you Gangalama   I'm eager for the turnout as well as I know there are certain types that really help me more than others, but with buying it off the streets I never know what kinds they are, lol.  So this will help me alot in figuring out the best for me.

Warfish


----------



## surreptitious (Dec 21, 2009)

the only medium i use for my roots is hydroton, i'm a hydro guy.  but there are different medium types to use for hydro as well.  that just works for my setup.

i've never used Coco.


----------



## Tater (Dec 21, 2009)

Warfish, if I can offer you a few things I learned about DWC and how to lower the work load.

Instead of changing out the nutes ever 5 days, just top up with ph'd water until you get back to your desired ppm.  

Watch having multiple plants in a rez that small their water demand are going to become very large very quick.

Let your ph swing from 5.6 up to 6.2 or so before you bring it back down, even 6.5 is ok.  The plants need this swing in order to make different nutrients available.

With the plants this young I would try to go 2 weeks between rez changes.  Thats just me though lol.

Good luck and they look good bro.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey man...just stopped in to see how things were growin for you.  I'm not a hydro guy, so I don't know how much help I can be...so I'm pretty much here to watch your babies grow...Good Luck to ya bro!


----------



## ishnish (Dec 21, 2009)

:ciao:
:48:
I'm bringing the MOJO and pulling up a chair!


----------



## warfish (Dec 21, 2009)

Small update...
Well my wife decided that I cant use her camera anymore, lol.  It is her baby and apparently I keep changing a ton of settings on it without knowing, hehe.  So she has ordered me a much simpler camera that I should have in a week or so.  More pics at that time.

Surrept,
I went ahead with the last 2 and added them to my soil grow.  What I really want to try sometime is the Hempy bucket thing, but I need to prepare more for that first.

Tater,
These are the same systems I am using for my bag seed grow as well, and you could not be more correct about the water consumption!  The larger plants are just sucking up the water now.  On my next grow I will probably use the same systems except that I will only add 2 plants to each bin for a total of 8 plants in the main room.  If I was not currently unemployed I would be extremely overwhelmed at this point with all I have tried to learn and do at once.  The PH tip is a great one for me.  I have been overly stressed on the PH fluctuations but I feel much better about it now.  Thank you.

Legalize and ishnish, 
glad to have you along for the grow   This could be interesting, lol

Warfish


----------



## warfish (Dec 21, 2009)

Ok, I snuck my wifes camera away for a few minutes mostly cause this one WW plant of mine is impressing me so I had to take a pic of her, lol.  So here is another overview of the room and one close up of my favorite little girl so far.  2 weeks and 4 days since I started germination on her is all. 
I need to name her, hehe  
Warfish


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 21, 2009)

what a pretty big girl growing fast !


----------



## surreptitious (Dec 21, 2009)

looks bushy.  how tall is she?  how many nodes?


----------



## warfish (Dec 22, 2009)

She is 6 inches tall (just went and measured  )  and already starting her 7th node!  I'm not sure why my plants are coming out so compact and bushy, but I dont mind too much, hehe

Warfish


----------



## warfish (Jan 1, 2010)

Update time!  

Ok, over the holliday weekend I was in a small accident and am on crutches for now, so I have had to lessen my workload so my helper does not get overwhelmed, hehe    So with that in mind I reset my hydro grows in the main room to soil so that at least all plants can be treated close to the same now.  

A few of them took the move a bit hard and lost some of there bottom fan leaves, but they seem to be recovering now.  The current grow list is as follows....

3 White Widow feminized
3 Northern Light feminized
1 Blueberry Hash feminized
1 California Hash feminized
3 Kandy Kush x Skunk  regular
3 Sleestack x Skunk  regular
1 LA Confidential x Skunk  regular

All of the skunks are about 2 weeks younger than the rest but they are growing very aggresively and catching up quick.

So I am thinking the final tally will have around 12 plants in the bloom room once everything is sexed.  In the future I am going to try to plan for 8-10 plants max for the bloom room.  

One of my WW's is outgrowing everything else at this point, so I started some LST on her and she is now bushing out a bit.


----------



## the chef (Jan 1, 2010)

Um i'll take an order of blue and .....let me seeee.......oh yes the kkush and skunk. Jeebus warfish gonna start your own despesary? Looking foward to seeing the x-mas freebies. Looking sweet war!


----------



## warfish (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you, the chef!   Other than the small setback from moving the 7 from hydro to soil I am pretty pleased with how things are going so far.  

grow notes...
hydro plants where moved into soil on 12/29.  
Fed them 800 ppm grow formula on 12/31
Since moving the plants to soil the room humidity has gone from 30-34% to 40-44%.  Don't think it will be a problem.  
Temps are 76-81 daytime.
With the amount of plants I have it is looking like one more week and I will be forced into 12/12.  The skunks are going to be monster huge even at that I think, there growth rate is crazy.


----------



## warfish (Jan 2, 2010)

Here is a pic of the one WW that is ahead of the rest.  She had her first pistils show at 3 weeks old    I started some LST on her since she was a good 5 inches taller than the others.  Now instead of one top I have like 7 or 8, hehe.  LST is overpowered!  lol.  I will never top a plant again unless I have too   Today is exactly 4 weeks since she broke surface.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 2, 2010)

Green Mojo for your Ladies


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 2, 2010)

looking good warfish


----------



## warfish (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you ozzy and fruity   This is really exciting for me and with having a brand new camera I might just over do it with pics, lol


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 2, 2010)

We Love BUD PORN


----------



## warfish (Jan 7, 2010)

Update time  
I have 3 different phenos of the Kandy Kush x Skunk.  One is a light green, one a dark green, and one is a bit of a varigated look to it.  The light green one is being touchy and a bit slower to mature as it is the only plant left in the room without alternating nodes.  The dark green one is the only one of the skunks with a posetive confirmed sex.  Confirmed female on 1-04, only 2 weeks and 6 days after germination started.

The Sleestack x Skunk have 2 different phenos in the 3 plants I have.  One looks very sativa strong compared to the other 2.  It has the fastest growth of all the skunks so far.

5 or 6 plants are now over 12" tall.  I'm waiting for my Northern Lights to hit 12" or more before going to 12/12.  It is now at 10 1/2"   So I will be going 12/12 very soon.

I ordered some CalMag to start adding to the nutrient schedule (thanks legalize freedom for the info on that  ) and will be adding blackstrap molasses to the schedule as well.  I should have all this for the first bloom feeding.

With any luck my closet grow will ripen and produce enough bud to keep me from wanting to "test" the good genetics for potency before the trichs tell me there ready, hehe!  
Pic of the room as of tonight...


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 7, 2010)

very cool I figured we would see different phenos with the free seeds!  that is such a nice mix!


----------



## ta2dguy (Jan 7, 2010)

great looking plants warfish. short ,stalky and all around proper looking. i am impressed and now after looking at your plants and others i might give a non-hydro grow a shot.... maybe. a pat on the back for you and your plants. happy growing


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 7, 2010)

looking good bro.  are you recovering well after your accident?


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 7, 2010)

lookin healthy, hmm...skunk. mind if i lurk?


----------



## warfish (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you all for the nice comments 

2Dog,
I am really loving the variety as well   I think my favorite of the Kandy Kush x Skunk is looking female as of late last night.  I hope so as this is the one with the varigated kind of look to the leaves and is very pretty, makes me think of kandy!  hehe

FASTCASH, 
Your more than welcome to follow along, I need all the good karma I can get here  

Surrept,
I am doing much better now, thank you for asking!   I found the whole Dr visit a bit odd.  It seems as though all they want to do is pump you full of drugs.  The doc first gives me a muscle relaxer, I think hey I can just puff a bit for this effect, then he prescribes a pain pill, hey I can just puff a bit for this effect, then he prescribes a pill to help me sleep through the pain, hey I can just puff a bit for this effect, and so on!  lol.  I left the office with 5 different prescriptions and in my mind my lady green will take care of all the things those pills where for.  Love that plant 

ta2guy,
The soil is alot of fun.  I actually started a few of these in hydro though and I am still running 3 DWC bins in my closet grow, as they where too far along to be transplanted.  I cant really compare the results though as my closet atmosphere is not near as optimal as my main grow room is.


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 7, 2010)

Looking Good Warfish


----------



## warfish (Jan 10, 2010)

Thank you, Fruity 

Well, last night was my baby's first night of darkness as I finally flipped that proverbial switch and went 12/12  

I measured the heights of some this morning and one of my White Widows is already at 19" tall and looking sativa strong compared to the other 2 WW's I have.  Average height is from 12-18" now.  I am hoping to keep my canopy under 4-4.5 feet from top of buckets.  We will see how that goes, hehe 

Fed them there first bloom feeding today.  

Here is a pic of them as of this morning in there new yellow HPS lighting, weee!   lol, I'm like a kid at christmas today, so very excited.


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 10, 2010)

i hope you have another toilet dude or your realy small and can get sum vines on those trees and swing like tarzan  all looks good great job


----------



## warfish (Jan 10, 2010)

Fruity, that made me laugh for sure   And thankfully yes I have 2 other bathrooms in the house, hehe!  This one has not been used in years and years   Now it is finally put to what I think is a great use


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 10, 2010)

sure is good use


----------



## the chef (Jan 10, 2010)

Warfish they find d.b.cooper in there yet? A Garden of green my friend, good job!


----------



## warfish (Jan 10, 2010)

Thank you, the chef   It is kind of nice that my biggest problem to date is now having to decide what ones go and what stays, hehe   This is thanks to the MP forum for sure    I have 6 that are undetermined on sex still but in my eyes at least 4 of those are looking like girls.  So I may have to sacrafice a girl or two in order to make room over the next week or so as they sex.


----------



## warfish (Jan 14, 2010)

I have thinned out the crop some and am hoping these will have enough room to make it now.  I had 15 5 gl buckets on the floor 4 days ago and am now down to 10.  Removed 4 and moved one up to the throne  

The remaining plants are...
3 White Widow
3 Northern Lights
1 California Hash Plant
1 Blue Hash Plant
1 Kandy Kush x Skunk
1 LA Confidential x Skunk
1 Sleestack x Skunk

One thing I am not lacking is variety, hehe  

Here is a pic as of a few minutes ago.


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 15, 2010)

wow they have grown quite a bit very nice warfish


----------



## warfish (Jan 16, 2010)

Well, I thought I could make it with 10 plants on the floor, but I just cant make my girls suffer in a cramped environment   So I removed 2 more plants today and took clones from them for possible future use.  I really hope I dont regret this decision of giving the remaining ones more room.  It was very stressful to come to this decision, heh.  I just dont want a stretched out and uneven SoG that I'm unable to deal with.  

So anyway....   Current room temps are 75-76 daytime and 62-64 night.  Humidity has been between 45%-60% depending on how recent I have watered.  The plants are covering a footprint of 5'x4' with a 1000w lamp, so the lumens are at 7,500 lps  
Currently feeding 1 tsp MaxiGrow, 1 tsp CalMag, and 1 tsp blackstrap molasses per gallon on every other watering, I will be adding Gravity at week 5.  Very slight tip burn was apparent a few days after first feeding but looks fine now so I will stay with same dose for now.

Here is a pic as of a this afternoon with 8 plants left on the floor, down from 15...


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 16, 2010)

I like what you've done with that room. Green is a good color.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jan 16, 2010)

Looking good warfish btw db cooper copped it i reckon

lol

t4


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 16, 2010)

lovely pics looking lush!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey man, been awhile since I stopped in, looks like you are handeling everything smoothly!  Good call on giving the girls some elbow room.  I know it's hard to do, but you will probably yeild more with fewer happy plants than more cramped plants...it's wierd how that works...but it is what it is.  My first attempt at indoor I crammed 8 plants in a 1 1/2x3x6' closet type thing.  Under a 400w light, and ended up with 30 g/plant...when I cut it down the next grow with fewer of the same plants I got 50g/plant out of 6 plants.  When I did 4 plants I got 80g/plant...so you can see how that works.  I built a bigger room, added more light an extra 600w...and still only went with 6 plants, but the results on this one are not in yet.  I'm just trying to show you that more plants doesn't equal more yeild.

Looks like you got it all under control man!  Keep it up!


----------



## warfish (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for stopping in and for all the nice comments everyone 

Green is my favorite color, OHC  

Legalize, I dont think I will regret removing the plants I did.  It is now so much easier to get in and water and care for what I do have, so I think there life will be of higher quality cause of it 

Everything is showing alot of pistils already, weee!   The Northern Lights has the smell of my very favorite smoke I have tried before, it is already making my mouth water!  lol.

While my wife does not puff, she does fully support me with this project.  Especially since it has really brought me out of a deep depression that I had been dealing with for years.  This last couple months I have been alive again it seems, hehe   A good hobby is a great thing!


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 17, 2010)

still looking green warfish very nice


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 18, 2010)

Warfish just wanted to say hello and take a look at what you had going on over here..  I too over the last six months have been very  very down' the an who too me under his wing.. a girl in an all male union and taught me everything i know that makes me good at what i do was  killed in an on site accident i was six  feet away '  this does give  me something well not fully legal but positive to do with  my time...  of track your stuff looks great


----------



## warfish (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for stopping in fruity86   Your good karma is helping my girls I think!

BBB, Nice to see you taking a look here   Glad your feeling a bit better now  

My girls are getting huge already  I got really stoned tonight and started looking at pics of them and so now I have to post today's pic, hehe!  As you can see they have already filled in the open spaces I made for them.  My wife says there growing so fast it's like out of a Stephen King novel, Attack of the Killer Indicas!  If made into a tv movie I'm sure Fox would pick it up.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 19, 2010)

oh your in for a treat...glad to see the freebies stay the same size.


----------



## warfish (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey PUFF MONKEY   Good to see you stopping in!  I'm getting some good growing karma from the wide audience now, hehe

Well, I guess I better update my grow list, as it has changed since the last update of it.  I removed a couple more plants, took clones from them for future use.  It was a very difficult decision to pick what to keep and what to let go.  I pretty much decided to go back to the grass roots of my grow, heh.  That being the classic strains of White Widow and Northern Lights.  So I kept 3 of each of those.  I am actually down to only one of the DNA freebies in my garden at this time.  I kept the LA Confidential x Skunk.  So the new grow list is...

3 White Widow
3 Northern Lights
1 Blue Hash
1 Califorina Hash
1 LA Confidential x Skunk

There all over 24" now except one NL that I tied down when it went to 12/12 (the plant on the throne)


----------



## the chef (Jan 19, 2010)

Ladies are jamming warfish! Just started three of the freebies myself. Big time mojo to ya!


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 19, 2010)

lookin' really nice warfish... I'm sure with a little refining to the title a network might just pic that flic up.  lol


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 19, 2010)

Green Mojo to War~ and his ladies!:hubba:  :holysheep:


----------



## warfish (Jan 20, 2010)

the chef,  Thank you for the green mojo!    Your green mojo power is strong!

lordhighlama, Thank you for stopping in!  Think we can get Quentin Tarantino to direct it?  

2Dog,  Thank you much for the green mojo, and for the green mojo for my girls, hehe 

Nothing out of the ordinary to report at this time.  The girls are taking 1 gl every 3rd day, every other watering is with nute's.  LA Confidential x Skunk is the only one of my girls asking for more nute's, I shall oblige her in 3 days   all the rest still show very slight tip burn 3 days after feeding.  

My favorite girl from early on (White Widow) has just gotten to be even more of my favorite as she matures.  Her color is a beautiful lime green coloring.  She has a ton of branching and by far the thickest stock of all my girls at the base.  She looks very indica dominant to me, petite little leaves and excellent branching with many colas.  She is also the furthest along on budding too.  I have taken 4 clones from her that all look to be doing well so far   All the others I only took 2 clones from.

Pic of the garden then a pic of the White Widow #1 that is my favorite and it's lil baby buddage, day 11 of 12/12 

**edit  I must be really stoned, thats alot of perma grin in this post!


----------



## ishnish (Jan 21, 2010)

Look'n mighty fine there Warfish..  :48:
MOJO!


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 21, 2010)

warfish they look great good job my friend


----------



## warfish (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for stopping in, fruity and ishnish 

Everything seems to be going smooth so far.  I have been spending alot of time talking to my girls, they seem to like that   I would sing to them but I think my voice would send them into shock.  

All the girls are flowering up nicely at this point.  My favorite plant is still WW1.  She has had the sugar fairy visit already at only day 18 of flowering    Attached is a pic of the whole room and then a couple bud pics from WW1, I love her!  hehe


----------



## dragracer (Jan 28, 2010)

very nice color indeed!!!:farm:


----------



## warfish (Jan 28, 2010)

dragracer, thank you   This WW1 is so lime green and the buds are even lighter color, and now she is getting all sugar coated...  I think this is going to be a white White Widow, hehe


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 28, 2010)

really coming along very cool...getting fuller everyday same as mine..lovely time of the grow.


----------



## ta2dguy (Jan 28, 2010)

its been a while since i left a reply but i have been peeking in now and then to check progress. looks awesome warfish. great colors and healthy looking. i am glad things are going ok for you and i hope for the best for you at the end of this grow. happy growing.


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 28, 2010)

looking good warfish where did you get your ww from im thinging of growing 1 myself in my first DWC when my other grows are done


----------



## Trafic (Jan 28, 2010)

Great looking garden warfish!  Real interestend in your HP's as I'm growing them myself.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## CungaBreath (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice Warfish :holysheep:

How the hell do you water all them:farm: must be a mission from god 
Keep up the nice work....Oh just wanted to say.....that is the best bathroom I've ever seen :banana:


----------



## warfish (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you all for all the kind replies   It is fun to share the fruits of the labors with people who can appreciate it, hehe  

2Dog, I agree, it is a lovely time of the grow 

ta2dguy, Thanks for stopping in.  Very kind comments from you, thank you for the good wishes! 

fruity86, These seeds are from Seedsman seeds.  I have 3 of them growing and there all 3 different phenos   My favorite one, WW1, is actually by far the shortest plant in the room (I have her up on bricks now to keep the canopy, hehe).  Then the tallest plant in the room is WW2 and then WW3, both of them looking sativa strong but the outward appearance of each are different.  

Trafic, Thanks for stopping in   I am liking the growth on the california hash plant alot, but the blue hash is appearing to be much less of a producer so far.  Here is a link you may want to check out on the CH plant though, might be hermie prone  California Hash 

Cunga, It's actually not that bad to water them, hehe   There is only 9 5gl containers in there, leaving alot of open floor room underneath    Thank you for the comment, it's my favorite bathroom as well, lol!


----------



## ishnish (Jan 28, 2010)

:aok:


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Jan 28, 2010)

:hubba:    :yay:   "Clearly,....Crystal


----------



## warfish (Jan 29, 2010)

ishnish and Crystal, good to see you both stopping in for a look 

Just a quick update to add a couple pics I snapped as the light went out tonight.  The first is of the whole room then a pic of WW1, she is daddy's little girl   Day 20 of 12/12


----------



## Bonghits4jesus (Jan 29, 2010)

warfish said:
			
		

> Update time
> I have 3 different phenos of the Kandy Kush x Skunk.  One is a light green, one a dark green, and one is a bit of a varigated look to it.  The light green one is being touchy and a bit slower to mature as it is the only plant left in the room without alternating nodes.  The dark green one is the only one of the skunks with a posetive confirmed sex.  Confirmed female on 1-04, only 2 weeks and 6 days after germination started.
> 
> The Sleestack x Skunk have 2 different phenos in the 3 plants I have.  One looks very sativa strong compared to the other 2.  It has the fastest growth of all the skunks so far.
> ...



Great looking plants, but how could you tell the sex so early??


----------



## warfish (Jan 29, 2010)

Bonghits4jesus,  She was just a super fast grower.  Had alternating nodes before the first pistils showed.  Way faster than normal for sure.  It felt like all the DNA freebies from the skunk train where all fast to mature.  Thank you for the kind comment on my girls


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey War fish! Gosh they are Beauties!  How old are they now!  Makes my baby girls look like dwarfs!  Best of wishes for you and yours,..(what kind of steriod you using lol)   Chat later,....Clearly,......Crystal


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 30, 2010)

looking very nice my friend!!  getting fluffy in here.


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 1, 2010)

hey warfish looking good the ww1 looks great sugar coating already shes quite a light green girl very nice


----------



## warfish (Feb 3, 2010)

Found 2 Hermies today, and now I cry    The California Hash plant and the Blue Hash plant both from Dinafem seeds went hermie on me.  They have both been disposed of, only 25 days into flower and although full of buds I was too disgusted with them to think about saving anything from them.  I fully expect to see a few seeds in my main grow now, sigh...  One of the pods from the Blue Hash looks like it has already opened. 

Ohh well

On a more bright note...  I finally got my new fan and monster huge carbon filter installed just as the LA Conf x Skunk is starting to really stink to high heaven.  
The remaining plants look to be happy and healthy.


----------



## the chef (Feb 3, 2010)

That sucks about the spanards turn hermie! I stand corrected, warfish it looks like yours will be the first x-mas finisher! Good job brother!


----------



## warfish (Feb 3, 2010)

IronLungs,  Thank you for pointing that out to me   It had been sitting right in the sweet spot for a long time when that pic was taken and I had let the lamp get a bit too close    But I was unaware of the signs of heat stress on her until now.  

the chef, I actually have 2 of the freebies going, both are the LA Conf x Skunk.  One is in my monster grow though and went 12/12 from seed, hehe   I think they will both actually finish around the same time.  I was really down on the hermie thing until my wife came home from work.  A great woman has a way of putting things into perspective and making you feel better


----------



## CungaBreath (Feb 4, 2010)

sup war

Sucks about your hermies, but you'll still get some nice smoke out of the rest.
Your ladies look sweet! That room is gonna be crazy in a few weeks :banana:

Best of luck with the rest of them and hopefully you don't see anymore herms


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your hermies Warfish. Please don't cry. We don't wana upset the lovely Widow. 
xox
OHC


----------



## warfish (Feb 4, 2010)

Cunga, Thanks for stopping in   My remaining girls are from very stable genetics (White Widow and Northern Lights) other than the one unkown DNA freebie which I will watch very close.  So hopefully that learning experience is over, hehe  

OHC, It's funny you say that about upsetting my Widow girl.  I actually do refrain from visiting the garden if I'm not in a good mood so I dont send the girls bad vibes    Luckily for me I have a better half that keeps me in a good mood most all the time   Thank you much for your concerns


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Feb 7, 2010)

If you need a baby sitter Im here for ya    lol  Gosh they are pretty!   Sure sorry you had the two go hermie on you,..:cry:  my heart fell to my feet when I read that!  Good you gottem away from your baby girls! :joint: eeerree a little "snow storm" to ease the pain!    MMmmm mmm mm they are pretty! :hubba:   You keep spoilin them,.. and they'll spoil you back,. . just like a GOOD Woman!   Clearly,......Crystal

'Whatever you give a woman, she will make it greater. If you give her sperm, she'll give you a baby. If you give her a house, she'll give you a home. If you give her groceries, she'll give you a meal.. If you give her a smile, she'll give you her heart. She multiplies and enlarges what is given to her. So, if you give her any crap, be ready to receive a ton of *#@$.


----------



## warfish (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for stopping in, Crystal   Always nice to hear from you  

Well, it's a bathroom no more   The last remnants of it where removed tonight (besides the shower).  No more toilet in the corner, hehe    I am actually kind of eager for this grow to be over just so I can throw down a coat of fresh white paint on the dirty walls, lol.  Then it will really look like a decent room  

This grow has had it's ups and downs now, so I'm hoping it smooths out some from here   4 weeks into 12/12.  Here is one quick pic of my favorite girl, White Widow #1.  She is such a nice lime green color and the buds are already so coated they actually do look white  .  You can see the color contrast from the plants around her.


----------



## Tact (Feb 9, 2010)

Thats what i'm talking about baby, yeaaaaaah! Get thick, vrooom vrooom, taking off.


----------



## warfish (Feb 9, 2010)

Tact, Nice post, hehe   I'm all over that get thick, vroom vroom part.  Next week starts with the Gravity flower hardener, weee!


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow Warfish,.. how old are your baby girls?,.. put mine to shame! She is just beautiful!  What dirt did you start her in?  I used jump start frog dirt,.. boy I just can't get over how picture perfect your baby girl is!  LUCKY YOU!


----------



## warfish (Feb 12, 2010)

Everything looks to be doing pretty good   My favorite WW girl got a lil shot of N yesterday as she is yellowing a tad early.  The garden is now at day 34 of 12/12 except for a few one gallon pots that have been 12/12 for 7 weeks now.  I'll be starting on the flower hardener on the next watering, kind of excited yet nervous about it at the same time, heh.  Worried about light burn.  Here are a couple pics.  First of the whole room, then a pic of a Northern Light bud thats in a 1 gal pot at 7 weeks of 12/12.  She is about 5%-10% amber already, weee!  I'll be puffing her soon


----------



## warfish (Feb 12, 2010)

Crystal, Thank you for stopping in   It's been a bit of a journey for my girls as some of them started there life in a hydro setup, but then I ended up transplanting them to soil.  The soil is a pro mix soil with alot of perlite added (got a monster huge bag of perlite for a great price, hehe)  Tomorrow marks 5 weeks of 12/12 after they had vegged for 6 weeks.


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Feb 12, 2010)

K So my girls have been home from the dispensary,..about three weeks,.. they had them 8 weeks (they baby sat them while I was out of town) so they are now just about 11 weeks old,.. they are clones,.. they aren't near as "bushy as your the widow had a terrible time with yellow leaves at first then I got it under control (I used the home cure undr the  leaves with the garlic and jalepeno) she gave up one bottom leaf!  Yes,.. the Frog Jump start dirt is a HUGE bag with tons and tons of perlite!  My Great white only has four leaves with some new sprouts coming in at the base,.. My Og Kush has ALWAYS been a happy girl she had 12 leaves but I rough housed her and broke a sprig (bad bad mommy)  I was just playin and didn't realize my own strength I guess! she's okay though! she still has 7 leaves! The Iss She's a "stick" she doesn't start leafin out til she's like 6-7 inches maybe 8 Inches high! then she has 6 leaves! almost looks like a palm tree,.. and one little sprig peakin out near the bottom about three inches up.  My widow has 10 leaves but, she always always looks stressed.  But I keep a close eye on her,.. she's a pretty lime green too,.. her tips burn easy and her leaves I think are tiny,. especially compared to yours,.. I only give them distilled water,.... someday I'll get some pics!


----------



## Tact (Feb 12, 2010)

Thats what im talking about.


----------



## Bonghits4jesus (Feb 12, 2010)

mmmmmmmm looks so tasty!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey man...damn I can't believe it's been that long since I've been in here!  Things are looking good...your yellow WW has got me a little concerned...I hope that shot of N does her some good.  If your not getting nice green new growth, I would seriousely think about holding off on the Gravity, for at least a week.  They do say to make sure the plant is healthy before applying that.  She looks like she's filling in nice though.  Have you checked your pH runoff?  I'd just hate to see her burn or something.  keep in touch with me through PM's if I forget to look in here if you want man...I don't want to see you loose that...lets see if we can figure this yellowing out real quick!...if you want that is!  Anyway to get a good pic of her without the HPS on her?  Or is she not mobile?


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 13, 2010)

damn warfish that NL is looking delicious! keep the pics coming i'll be lurking...


----------



## warfish (Feb 13, 2010)

Tact and Bonghits, thanks for stopping in 

chuckdee123,  That NL tastes delicous as well, hehe   I had to rearrange my flower room to make space for my veg tent that is arriving on monday, when I got done that one lil girl had no place to sit, so I chopped her a touch early last night    The small plant only yielded 36 grams I think it was wet, but all the nugs are Rock hard.

LF,  She has always been very full at the top 2/3 of the plant.  It is the bottom 1/3 that I have lost the leaves on.  Although the loss is creeping up the plant some.  All the new growth is coming in a nice lime green color (her natural color was very lime green) and the trich production on her is just amazing.  I tested the runoff when I gave her the shot of N, it was at 6.56, kind of figured it would be real close to right on as I flushed them last week at week 4 of flower.

Here is a pic of WW1 and then a pic of WW3 to show how huge of a difference the 2 pheno's are.   Then a pic of Northern Lights #1 (all 3 of these plants are at 5 weeks) then a pic of the cola I got off of the NL I had at 7 weeks.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow - Beautiful ! 
You put my lil girl to shame. 
I'm looking forward to your take on the WW buzz. Man that's some serious stuff in my opinion.


----------



## warfish (Feb 13, 2010)

OHC, Thanks for stopping in   I actually have a small WW in a 1 gallon pot that is at 7 weeks now, I am quick drying a lil nug from it today, hehe!  I'm eager to try it out, lol  She is the same phenotype as my WW3


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 13, 2010)

Okay....yeah she looks right where she should be...lol...ignore my paranoia I thought she was looking worse than that under the HPS light...she is fine, and ready for that shot of Gravity!....sorry to bust in like that, I just didn't want to see you mess her up.


----------



## Tact (Feb 14, 2010)

Looking great man, putting on weight like The Biggest Loser season 1 winner!


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow are you embarrassing me! I wish I could invest in a good grow system,.. 7 weeks old or 7 weeks flower,... surely flower,... mine didn't do anything but continue to grow at 7 heck at 11 weeks old now,.. I do have them at a 16/8 light cycle because I thought they still look weak compared to yours,..... or am I babing my girls?!,... Wow I'm just impressed!


----------



## warfish (Feb 15, 2010)

Cyrstal, The big girls in 5 gallon pots where vegged for 6.5 weeks and now at 5 weeks of flower.  The ones at 7 weeks of flower where a few extras I had from overplanting originally.  The extras where sent to 12/12 early with much less veg time.  All 3 of those where harvested yesterday, as I am making room for my veg tent that arrives today   I still have the 7 in 5 gallon pots. 

Tact, lol at the Biggest Loser season one comment 

LF, I am happy you stopped in to look, it really sets my mind at ease more knowing she is looking fairly normal    I would really hate to mess her up now after coming this far 

I started the girls on Gravity last night.  The first feeding was just molasses and gravity with normal watering, as I had fed nutrients last watering.  I raised the lights a bit as per the directions.

My new tent arrives today (for vegging) so to address the electrical issue I ran a new outlet to the grow room from a 20 amp breaker that is soley used for the grow room now.  I plugged the 1000w lamp into that one.  I will still be splitting the load between 2 breakers though for peace of mind.

I am happy to report that I am now sitting on about 3/4 of an ounce of super good smoke from the one gallon pots, weee!!!  2 where Northern Lights and one was White Widow.  They didnt yield alot, but most of there grow until the last 3 weeks was under a 100W hps bulb.  The last 3 weeks under the big lamp and with a couple doses of gravity really fattened up the nugs that where there though   All that good pot is probably why I am rambling on today, lol


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 15, 2010)

damn warfish sorry i missed this until now! looks like yah got it under control. so that la con is a lil skunky...lol. yeah my tent right now has hints of skunk but mainly kelp/fishy smell which akwardly i kinda like it. go gravity go! plz give a full report come harvest. hard to do but it will be worth it.


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 16, 2010)

looking good warfish


----------



## ishnish (Feb 16, 2010)

:ciao:
Looks like you done this before warfish..  looks stony & tasty!   :aok:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 16, 2010)

Congrats on the 3/4 oz harvest - more to come from the looks of those ladies. Maybe I should look into this gravity for next go round?


----------



## warfish (Feb 16, 2010)

dfw,  Thanks for stopping in   I will do my best to compile a decent smoke and yeild report on my girls  

ishnish and fruity, Thanks for the kind words  

OHC, It was Legalize Freedom who turned me on to the gravity.  He swears by it after he used it on a strain he knew very well and had his best results ever with it.  All I know is, I love the dense nuggets, hehe 

Got my veg tent set up last night.  Need to do transplanting today on my clones and seedlings into 1 gallon pots for it.  I am not convinced yet that there will be no light leak problems though    We will see.


----------



## mojavemama (Feb 19, 2010)

war, you do all the experienced growers proud by how well you did on your first grow. Had I been that successful I would have been shouting it from the rooftops. Way to go, Warfish. You have the right attitude, and you never stop studying. You have my profound admiration!

Good luck on the tent!!! Picture, Picture???  I'm salivating. I had to give up my last guest bedroom for my vegging plants. 

Keep up the great work Warfish! You're a real inspiration.


----------



## ta2dguy (Feb 20, 2010)

it has been a while since i looked in here and warfish, i gotta say congrats. you have some great looking plants there and they dont get that way without a good eye and alot of effort. good job, the smoke from that looks like it will be well worth the effort and wait. enjoy it. happy growing/smoking .


----------



## warfish (Feb 26, 2010)

MM, Your way too kind   I definately made my share of mistakes along the way on this grow, hehe.  Thank you much for the kind words  

ta2dguy,  Thank you   It has been way more work than I originally thought but the rewards are well worth it.  Very gratifying to produce my own goodies  

Been a bit since I updated.  I have given the chop to one of the Northern Lights at day 45 and took the top of another NL plus a few odds and ends.  So far I have removed 8 oz of wet weight from the garden.

The garden is yellowing up pretty good now at week 7.  It no longer is the green lush garden it once was.  So I had to go on a journey to find the beauty within on this phase of the grow.  I came up with 2 pics that I like while searching my room.  

First pic is of my LA Confidential x Skunk - it is getting dark, almost black edges to the leafs.  

Second pic is of a White Widow - The leafs have been steadily going dark purple on her 

Third pic is of a White Widow - Nothing too special on this one, I just like the massive colas, hehe


----------



## the chef (Feb 26, 2010)

Buuuudds! .....very not bad Warfish...lol sorry buddy really good trainwreck! Thanks fer the save doc.!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 26, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Buuuudds! .....very not bad fruity!


 
 thought this was warfish's show....lol

good job warfish. looks good & what color were trichs on that NL @ 45 days?


----------



## warfish (Feb 26, 2010)

dfw, the trichs where mostly cloudy with some clear and an amber here and there.  I wanted to take stuff at different times in an effort to figure out what my true preferences are.  I am going to let the remaining 1.5 NL's go alot more amber before chop.

Speaking of amber though, my favorite WW that has been much earlier with every stage all the way through is getting very heavy amber already.  The main cola is about 30% amber now at only 7 weeks.  This pheno is soo much different than my other 2 WW's.  There only at cloudy now with an occasional amber.


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 27, 2010)

nice warfish i love the second pic it reminds me of autumn with those colours she is saping everything out of those leaves ypur in for a nice treat


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 27, 2010)

that WW sounds like a keeper being so far ahead of the others. did u clone her or are u gunna reveg?


----------



## warfish (Feb 28, 2010)

dfw, I did take some clones from her.  I took 4 and had all 4 root up just fine, BUT they are growing all funky now   Alot of one bladed fan leaves and 3 bladed fan leaves after 5 weeks or more of being rooted.  I am not sure if I am going to keep them or not.

fruity, I really like the colors in that one as well   I am watching her closely hoping that the colors amplify as she ripens more.

I took the top of the main cola from WW1, she weighed in at 28 grams.   I really hope I can get the clones on this one to pull through.  The bud is soo fruity tasting and solid as heck and the high is just what I was after.  I have to be careful in the mornings now to make sure I drink more coffee before the first bowl or I can get destroyed for the day, hehe.  I am honestly just not used to this good of quality herb on a regular basis.


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 28, 2010)

nice warfish theres nothing like homegrown i to am a lover of my homegrown sticky


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 28, 2010)

thats weird w/ those clones...dont know if id keep em either. maybe reveg her ;-)  also sounds like someones got good bud on their hands.


----------



## subcool (Feb 28, 2010)

I am sorry I missed this thread until now, you did a great job and updated often with lots of pictures my favorite kind of read to be honest.
Even though you faded do not worry it is the natural way of weed and even though it may have occurred a bit early IMO this type of harvest makes the stickiest best tasting buds.

I hope you find this to be true.

Sub


----------



## warfish (Feb 28, 2010)

fruity, your right, there really is nothing like growing your own   I think I start to get a buzz just from loading one up knowing I grew it myself, hehe!

dfw, I think what I will do is just keep the clones from the WW in 1 gl pots and start them on flower early just to see what they do.  I have divided my room into 10 grow areas, (I increased the overall size to 8'X4' and am adding a 600W hps) each one a touch over 3 sq ft.  Each area will have either 1 5 gl pot or 4 1 gl pots.  I think I will use one area with the 4 clones.

subcool, Thanks for stopping in   I really dont have much to compare this harvest too on sticky wise, but I can tell you that it was a pain to trim this top from the early WW, not cause there was alot of leaf but because I had to stop and clean the leafs off the pruners on every other cut it was soo sticky.  The bud has a nice fruity taste through my vape.  But when I tried some in a pipe today, the aftertaste is heavy heavy hash flavored, very potent.

Here is a pic of what I'm puffing today.  The lil nugs in the front are LA Conf x Skunk from my monster can grow the bigger bud in back is from the White Widow #1 and the keef is from Northern Lights.


----------



## ishnish (Feb 28, 2010)

:ciao:
came out with some nice nugs there warfish.  i can't wait til my sandbox is full again like yours..


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 3, 2010)

nice job warfish. yeah that really sucks when that damn resin crap binds up your shears...lol  i do like the nice tight trim job yah gave her. no uncontrollable bushy ones.


----------



## warfish (Mar 3, 2010)

dfw, Thank you  I like a very clean trim on my buds when I puff so I did spend a good deal of time on the trimming part    Now I have a big paper bag full of the sugar leaves for a try at some hash, hehe!


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 6, 2010)

hash hash hash wot more could you want if you dont like it send it this way i love it


----------



## warfish (Mar 6, 2010)

fruity, I got my first real taste of scissor hash recently.  What a nice reward for a long day of trimming, hehe! 

Well, it's harvest time in my garden this weekend    I am about 2/3 of the way done with cutting and trimming but thought I would take a short break to post some pics of the end of the grow   I will take pics of the completed harvest after it is all cut and trim tomorrow.

First is an LA Confidential x Skunk (Yes it really is as yellow as it looks, hehe)
Next is a White Widow - She will probably yield the most.

All the rest are of another White Widow that turned fall colors for me   I did hold one back that I may add to the BPOTM contest


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 7, 2010)

WOW, very exciting times in the warfish camp this weekend:farm: 
You WW with the lovely color is a real beauty. 
Thanks for the pics....
Looking forward to your next report.


----------



## Tact (Mar 7, 2010)

Looks great WF, nice run.


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 7, 2010)

damm warfish you like hash wot a bummer i cant have it enjoy my friend


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 7, 2010)

Damn WF, that NL looks amazing. I hope mine turn out as nice as yours did 
You need to tells us how she tastes


----------



## warfish (Mar 10, 2010)

OHC, thanks for the comment on the WW   I really like the color as well, and the nugs she produced are very nice too! hehe

Tact, thanks man  

fruity, I wish I could share some of the hash with you, it's always better puffing with friends 

Smokey, The early smoke report on the NL is a nice sweet flavor with a hammering couch lock high    She is my before bed smoke.

It's almost time to close out this journal I guess.  I need to wait another week or so before compiling a smoke report to give the herbs more cure time.  

While I know I could have and should have yielded more, I do feel that I learned tons along the way.  Of the many mistakes I made the biggest one was a week 4 heavy flush and then not getting back on the nutrients hard enough directly after.  This caused an early fade in my crop and stunted late growth, although made for great crystal production  
The next biggest mistake I made was not adjusting the nutrient levels to each plants needs.  I severely underfed my LA Conf x Skunk in doing so through the whole grow.  The other mistakes where mostly just minor ones or stoned manuevers such as watering a plant or two before realizing I had not set the PH yet.

All in all I do have to say this grow was a success.  It looks as though I will have enough bud to last until the next grow, and the quality is far superior to anything that I would ever be able to regularly purchase.  What more could I ask for in my first good genetics grow  

Here are a couple pics of the buds drying and then in jars


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 10, 2010)

Indeed - what more could you ask for? (except maybe a dry weight report???) 
Perfect.:aok:


----------



## warfish (Mar 10, 2010)

Just for you, OHC   I went and weighed my stash, hehe!

WW #3 = 42 grams
WW #2 = 43 grams
WW #1 = 40 grams
NL #1 = 28 grams
NL #2 = 23 grams
NL #3 = 28 grams
LA Conf x Skunk = 48 grams

So it looks like 9 ounces.  I am the only one puffing from this stash for the most part, other than the occasional friend stopping bye.  So I think it will last me 6 weeks until my next batch is harvested


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 10, 2010)

very nice warfish,, grow came out really nice!
what exactly did you dry your buds on?
Almost looks like those can go together somehow.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 10, 2010)

nice grow warfish. holy hell warfish! you smoke 1.5 zips a week? anyhow,what are you running 2nd grow?

LHL i think those might be dehydrator racks.


----------



## warfish (Mar 10, 2010)

lhl, dfw is correct.  The trays are for a dehydrator.  I didnt dehydrate the buds, but the trays did make for a nice 2nd dry spot after some hanging 

dfw, I was puffing about 1 zip a week before I started harvesting this good stuff.  I think I am well under 1 per week now.  It's just that after 20 plus years of always wondering where my next bag will come from I wanted to have more than enough so I can remove that worry from my life, hehe 

2nd grow is a ceres seeds Orange Bud, an OG18 x Skunk, a Kushberry x Skunk, and an LA Conf x Skunk all in 5 gallon buckets and vegged for 8 weeks.  I had more males than I had hoped for so to fill the rest of the room on this cycle I have taken some cuttings from these and will be flowering out 12-18 1 gallon pots as well.  Trying to plan it out so the room is cleared out 9 weeks from now for the Querkle and other subcool gear I have coming.  I will germinate and veg them as soon as they arrive.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 11, 2010)

Warfish...man sorry it took me so long to get here...I hate being late to a party especially a harvest party!  I was doing mine to and transplanting clones to flower, popping beans etc.

Dude you have nothing to be ashamed at with those yeilds!  Them full jars are going to keep you happy for a long while!  And them fall colors are beautiful!

I can't wait to see what you do with the new light....man don't sell yourself short...you've done a great job!  Your only going to get better!!!  That new light and more space is definately going to help, but experience is the best teacher.  You make my first grow look like it took place on a short bus!  Congrats brother...I always love to hear folks burning what they grew!

Next investment has to be bubblebags man!  I hope your freezing all that trim!

Great Job bro...hopefully I can keep on top of the next one a little better!  How the hell do you subscribe to a thread?  I see folks saying they have subscribed...will that give you a heads upwhen ever it gets updated?  I have a few here I would like to be reminded about instead of haveing to scroll through everything!....lol...you may want to PM me the answer...cause who knows how long until I'll see this again.

Again....phenominal job dude!


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 11, 2010)

very good harvest warfish cant wait to see the next 1 finish my orange bud is at 22days now and has a hint of orange already i cant wait to try this 1 very good again warfish


----------



## EDGY (Mar 18, 2010)

Awesome thread, Warfish!!!
Congratz on your harvest. a zip a week ? Mostly by youself?? Of this good stuff???   I LOVE IT!!! 
The ONLY downside that I have found from growing "exotics" is that, whenever I go over any friends house, there "bought" weed tastes like DIRT and doesn't do anything for me!!! (I TRY not to complain about it... heh, heh) 
Once again, thanks much for this thread and I love your set-up!! (yup, even the drying "racks")


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow, i wish i followed this one, beautiful grow warfish:hubba:


----------



## warfish (Mar 18, 2010)

fruity, The Orange in my next grow is looking very nice   I hope mine gets the orange coloring as well.

LF, I have over half a lb of popcorn bud and only the best of my sugar leafs in the freezer for my hash attempt :holysheep: 

Thank you EDGY and stinkyelements   I was pretty happy with the results, but even more happy with all the knowledge I obtained along the way  

The cure is setting in on my buds now, yay!  I opened the bottles a few mornings ago to a very distinct fragrance between each smoke now instead of all having the hint of chlorophyl, hehe.  Still openening the jars a couple times a day to check the buds.  The stems are snapping nicely and the buds are puffing perfectly now   Not dry and crumbly at all, just cured perfectly.  A few more days and I will work on the smoke report


----------

